# Normais Climatológicas Caminha ou...



## hmartinho (11 Jul 2008 às 18:06)

Olá a todos;

Peço desde já desculpa se não é este o local indicado para este tópico.
Pretendia saber se alguém tem as normais climatológicas para Caminha. Na pior das hipóteses, caso não hajam dados de Caminha, remediava-me com os de Viana do Castelo. Não precisam de ser as mais actuais, mas precisava dessas normais e não as encontro no site do IM.

Obrigado desde já.


----------



## hmartinho (11 Jul 2008 às 23:28)

Se por ventura alguém tiver as Normais de Viana do Castelo agradecia que mas enviassem para:
heldermartinho@gmail.com

Obrigado desde já.


----------



## Fil (12 Jul 2008 às 00:59)

Deixo aqui as normais climatológicas de Viana do Castelo (não tenho de Caminha) caso outras pessoas também estejam interessadas em saber, são para o período 1970-1990:

Mês: Tmed (Tmax/Tmin) - Precipitação (mm)

Jan: 9,4ºC (14,1 / 4,8) - 214
Fev: 10,4ºC (14,8 / 6,1) - 193
Mar: 11,4ºC (16,3 / 6,5) - 117
Abr: 13,1ºC (17,9 / 8,4) - 105
Mai: 15,1ºC (19,8 / 10,4) - 98
Jun: 18,3ºC (23,5 / 13,1) - 62
Jul: 20,3ºC (25,7 / 14,9) - 28
Ago: 19,9ºC (25,7 / 14,1) - 24
Set: 19,1ºC (24,9 / 13,3) - 77
Out: 15,7ºC (20,9 / 10,4) - 155
Nov: 12,4ºC (17,4 / 7,4) - 154
Dez: 10,3ºC (14,9 / 5,6) - 216
Ano: 14,6ºC (19,7 / 9,6) - 1444


----------



## hmartinho (12 Jul 2008 às 10:10)

Obrigado!
Vai dar um jeitão.


----------



## DavOak (24 Jul 2008 às 15:45)

obrigado Martinho por me teres indicado o caminho para Caminha, ups Viana


----------

